# montreal



## CorpseRot (Mar 26, 2008)

me and my friends are heading up to montreal in july and i wanted to know if anyone knew of any squats or just good places to sleep because none of us know the city or anyone from there


----------



## kai (Mar 26, 2008)

sleep on the mountain!!

right in the center of downtown is a huge park called Mont Royal (hence the cities name). It's awesome for camping and you are right in the city center. There's also a ridiculously huge amount of bums, hobos, travellers and general vagabonds there and it's not to hard to just find a nook off the sidewalks to sleep in...but man, in July it's all about the mountain...

Check out Chez Pop's while you're there on Rue Ontario near the Jean Talon Metro station...youth drop in that kicks ass


----------



## Immortal dirty Squirrel (Mar 26, 2008)

The gazebo in Mt royal is basically a free zone.
You can always sleep there, or anywhere in the woods.
just look for the big light up cross....


----------



## CorpseRot (Mar 27, 2008)

whats chez pops?


----------



## kai (Mar 27, 2008)

chez pop's is a youth drop in

the gazebo is good too...you can get underneath it and sleep in there, take a light though, there's a fair amount of squalor below....


----------



## RandomRaccoon (Jul 30, 2008)

Kai kai kai, pops is near the papineu metro, jean talon is a three hour walk from there, Ha haaaa, if sleeping on the mount, watch for horse patrol, and if them fucking cadets (guys in white uniforms bug ya, tell em off, cause they aint no cops!


----------



## kai (Jul 31, 2008)

fuck my bad...way too many of them cheap ass montreal 40's to have solid bearings.

go to jean talon anyways....great dumpsters there at closing time!

also just west of chez pop's at the corner of amherst and ontario is the amherst market...also a great dumpster!!


----------

